# Canon Powershot A2000 IS

## BM-W

Hi,

I've been trying to get my camera Canon Powershot A2000 IS connected via USB to my laptop. 

dmesg can find the device, however, it is not recognized by udev/hal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2
> 
> usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

 

I've compiled my libgphoto2 with

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.9  USE="exif hal nls -bonjour -doc -examples" CAMERAS="canon ptp2 -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -barbie -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -template -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11" 0 kB

 

Has anyone got some experience with this camera?

Thanks for your advice!

----------

## bobspencer123

I'm not sure about your model but many cameras don't come up as masss storage devices so you need to access them through a program like digikam or gtkam. Have you tried using digikam?

----------

## BM-W

Thanks, I tried Digikam and the camera was recognized. I could also download pictures and videos with digikam.

However, I cannot access it with a file manager. The only option I'm getting is to download photos with diigkam.

Does anyone know how to accomplish that?

Thanks again!

----------

## chithanh

PTP devices can be accessed through dolphin by entering camera:/ in the address bar (needs kde-base/kamera installed).

----------

## BM-W

Thank you very much. It works with camera:/ in dolphin. Is there a way to have the camera appear as an additional device as soon as it is plugged in and switched on (such as a USB-stick)?

----------

